# Help!  Bath Bomb getting spots?



## Lori (May 11, 2012)

Made my first batch of bath bombs.  Had a small mold of hearts so just used that. (two or three per bath size)  Was soooo happy with the results.  Since this was a sample batch divided them up between me & DD.  Putting them in zip-lock baggies.  They have been wonderful to bathe with but went to get a couple last night and noticed.......spots!  Mine are kinda brownish and went and looked at DD, hers are a little purplish?  What gives?  Is it because I put them in the baggies?  Did we not use them quick enough?  Here is the formula I used...

1 c baking soda
1/2 c citric acid
1/2 c epson salt
Small amount of FO
Sprayed with water to make it stick together.

These went together wonderfully and they worked great when I used them.  Just wondering what's up?  Should I throw them away?  Thanks


----------



## Genny (May 11, 2012)

It could be from the fo.  Sometimes fo's will add some color to products.


----------



## birdcharm (May 12, 2012)

I would try using witch hazel as the spray 
mist to get them to stick together ... although 
I don't know what the spots are ... also, did 
you use distilled water? 

Kathy


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2012)

I second Kathy's suggestion - use witch hazel or rubbing alcohol to spritz the bomb mix. I read an article online (I can't remember from which site) that stated there is a possibility bacteria can develop in bombs spritzed with water. Maybe it wouldn't happen but why take the risk?

As for the spots, I don't have any idea what could have caused them. It could be the FO as Genny suggested. What FO did you use? Was it one specifically formulated for body products?

I know for sure not using them quickly enough wouldn't have caused spotting. I've had bombs for months which never developed spots. However, I've never stored them in plastic baggies. Perhaps when you make another batch, you could store them in paper bags or cellophane.


----------



## Lori (May 12, 2012)

Thanks ya'll.  I did use a fo that was body friendly.  Read somewhere else that for some reason the vanilla fo's will sometimes cause this?  Made some more and used a different scent (orange) eo.  Also just going to put them in a basket and see what happens.  Also, used a different "recipe"

1 c baking soda
1/2 c citric acid
1/4   epsom salt

2 2/3 tbsp almond oil
3/4 tbsp water
1/4 tsp borax
1 1/2 tsp eo

mixed the dry stuff together real well.  Mixed the wet stuff real well.  Then combined the two quickly with a wire whisk.  Loving this on alot.  Much better than the first.  They came together beautifully and stayed together alot better.  They are alot firmer (not flaky) than the first batch too.  I'm gonna set 2 aside and let them sit for several weeks and see what happens.  Oh yeah, the first batch I did start spraying them with witch hazel and it seemed like I wasn't making any headway with them sticking together so switched to water.  Mostly, witch hazel though.  Thanks gals.  I am loving trying all these things.


----------



## Yvonne (May 13, 2012)

I hate to do bath boms :roll: , but got big order for Rose ones and had to do them yesterday. I ususally use 1 hard oil, like Coconut and 1 iquid, like Vitamin E (not too much, that one is expensive), don't use any water. Put them in sphere molds and for i hour in freezer, take them out, wait halp an hour and carefully remove mold, dry them on paper and they get hard and nice, but still i hate to do them


----------

